# Mission 76x speaker line information



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Below is all the information I have found or have on the Mission 76x speaker line including specifications and some photos.

The Mission 76x speaker line was made in England by the Mission Cyrus Group and distributed in North America by Mission electronics INC in Vancouver Canada and was manufactured between 1989 through 1992. Information seems to be very hard to come by now as well as parts.
Some have said that this and the 75x line were Missions best speaker lineup particularly the 764-767
If you are looking for parts you can contact the only Mission sales contact I have found AUDIONINE in Toronto Canada by email

*Specifications:*

*760's*
















2 way reflex
Frequency response: 60Hz-20KHz
Impedance: 6 Ohm
Sensitivity: 89db
20-75Watts
Max SPL: 103db/pair
Crossover: 4.5KHz
Effective volume: 6.5L
Drive units: HF; 19mm (.8") fabric dome FF cooled, LF; 135mm (5.5") Plasiflex
Input connector: spring clip
Cabinet dimensions 295x180x200mm (11.6x7x7.9")
Weight: 7kg (15.4Lbs)
Finish: Black ash


*761*
















2 way sealed
Frequency response: 58-20KHz
Impedance: 6 Ohm
Sensitivity: 89db
20-75Watts
Max SPL: 104db/pair
Crossover: 4.2KHz
Effective volume: 11L
Drive units: HF; 19mm (.8") fabric dome FF cooled, LF; 175mm (7") Plasiflex
Input connector: 5 way post
Cabinet dimensions 380x210x220mm (15x8.2x8.6")
Weight: 12kg (26.4lbs)
Finish: Black ash


*762*

















2 way reflex
Frequency response: 50-20KHz
Impedance: 8 Ohm
Sensitivity: 93db
20-100Watts
Max SPL: 106db/pair
Crossover: 4.3KHz
Effective volume: 23L
Drive units: HF; 19mm (.8") fabric dome FF cooled, LF; 210mm (8.7") Plasiflex
Input connector: 5 way post
Cabinet dimensions 500x250x283mm (18.5x9.8x11.1")
Weight: 21kg (46.2lbs)
Finish: Black ash


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*763*
No photo currently 

2 way reflex Bi-amp/Bi-wire
Frequency response: 45-20KHz
Impedance: 8 Ohm
Sensitivity: 89db
25-125Watts
Max SPL: 108db/pair
Crossover: 3.2KHz
Effective volume: 43L
Drive units: HF; 19mm (.8") fabric dome FF cooled, LF; 200mm (8") Diecast polypropylene
Input connector: 5 way post
Cabinet dimensions 770x250x338mm (30.3x9.8x13.3")
Weight: 32kg (70.5lbs)
Finish: Black ash


*764*
















2 way reflex Bi-amp/Bi-wire
Frequency response: 42Hz-20KHz
Impedance: 8 Ohm
Sensitivity: 88db
25-150Watts
Max SPL: 109db/pair
Crossover: 3KHz
Effective volume: 48L
Drive units: HF; 25mm (1") Dicast fabric dome IMP transformer dome, LF; 210mm (8.3") Dicast Homopolymer 
Input connector: 5 way post
Cabinet dimensions 860x250x338mm (34x9.8x13.3")
Weight: 40kg (88.1lbs)
Finish: Black ash


*765*
















2 way reflex Bi-amp/Bi-wire
Frequency response: 39Hz-20KHz
Impedance: 4 Ohm
Sensitivity: 93.5db
25-200Watts
Max SPL: 111db/pair
Crossover: 3.2KHz
Effective volume: 50L
Drive units: HF; 25mm (1") Dicast fabric dome IMP transformer, LF; 2 times 210mm (8.3") Diecast polypropylene 
Input connector: 5 way post
Cabinet dimensions 950x260x320mm (37.4x10.2x12.5")
Weight: 46kg (101.4lbs)
Finish: Black ash


*767*
















3 way reflex Tri-amp
Frequency response: 22Hz-20KHz
Impedance: 8 Ohm
Sensitivity: 92db
50-350Watts
Max SPL:
Crossover: 
Effective volume: 
Drive units: HF; 25mm (1") Dicast fabric dome IMP transformer, LF; 2- 8" bass Dicast Homopolymer, 2- 6" midrange Dicast Homopolymer
Input connector: 5 way post
Cabinet dimensions 
Weight: 86kg (189.5lbs)
Finish: Black ash

The 767s required a special external crossver (LFAU) along with the Cyrus amp in order to run them properly and are very hard to find.
"_The Low Frequency Alignment Unit (LFAU) was originally designed around the award wining Cyrus II integrated amplifier for the primary use with the Mission 767 loudspeakers. The LFAU was a dedicated amplifier for the bass units of the 767 and the remainder of the units were controlled by a standard integrated amplifier. The controls on the LFAU differ from those of a standard amplifier as the bass response of the 767 system could be fine tuned to suit the listening environment._"
A PDF of the LFAU setup and instructions located here


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks to a member this article and this one was brought to my attention on the difference between the original 760 and the improved 760i and may be useful to other readers.


----------

